# Pelican swallows live pigeon



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

have you heard about this?

it happened in London

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/london/6083468.stm

theres also a short video on youtube of the incident  

why would the pelican think the poor pigeon is fish and try to eat it?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

OMG!  

That is horrible.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

OMG!!!!  

How could people just watch that?!, I would have ran up to that BIG mouthed bird and chased it so maybe the pigeon could get out..I would have screamed my heart out to do anything to help that pigeon.

That's very strange and very sad indeed.  

What the hec is wrong with that pelican, maybe there's not enough fish right now because fishermen are catching too much? I dunno but thats horrible.


----------



## Nogeekspls (Feb 20, 2006)

christina11 said:


> OMG!!!!
> 
> How could people just watch that?!, I would have ran up to that BIG mouthed bird and chased it so maybe the pigeon could get out..I would have screamed my heart out to do anything to help that pigeon.
> 
> ...


-------------

Christina,

I thought exactly the same thing.

How could ANYONE just stand by and watch that.

I am really committed to the thought that most human beings are useless. 

I would have tackled that stinking pelican and done whatever I had to to save that pigeon.

Why do people think its ok cause "it's just a pigeon"????


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

it appeared on AOL Uk news

and there was a poll stating whether people should have helped the pigeon out, 63% voted no


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

That is messed up........ I watched the video to see what happened and if anyone even cared, but no. PEOPLE WERE LAUGHING. This world is a creepy place... That pigeon suffered a terrible death and that could very well have ill effects on the pelican as well-- I mean, come on..


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I was going to click on the link, but decided to read the other members replies first. Now I can not get myself to see the video. Just CAN'T.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I won't watch the video, there is only so much I can take.

I am absolutely horrified at the mentality of the people that we share this sad world with. I am always astounded at the number of ghouls that gather to watch a hawk eat a bird and to catch it on video or film. But to think that people found it amusing to see an innocent pigeon experience such a prolonged death. It beggars belief.

If only one of us had been there that pigeon would probably have been saved, but I bet that whoever stepped forward to help the pigeon would have ended up in jail.

I hope that those of you who can face the video are changing the votes in the pigeon's favour. 

Cynthia


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

it was very sad how the people luaghed at the poor pigeons long suffering death 

would someone get in trouble if they interfeed and tried to open the pelicans beak open? becuase someone could claim that the person was harming the pelican

(even though they would be trying to rescue the pigeon)


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't know if you'd get in trouble(Or how much), but I wouldn't care. It'd be worth it to me and I know fellow pigeon lovers would back me on it. I wouldn't care even if it meant diving in that nasty water after the freaking Pelican!

Man, there's sick people out there...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

DITTO to everything said, I just couldn't even wrap my mind around it earlier this morning, but I was horrified more that NO ONE intervened.


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

not that im defending the people that recorded thie, but, it nature, you know? probably, the pelican was hungry, or it had young chicks to feed..who knows..i mean animals are not programed to kill just for the fun of it, you know? just like in africa, when the lions eat the poor deer....its just nature taking it course.....in this case, is the people that have driven fish away probably, making the pelicans looks for another source of food, and it just happened to be a poor pigeon....


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

I haven't watched the video because well I don't think it would be very nice and we all know what happens don't we?

The Times, which is a very popular high brow National Paper had a picture on the front page of the pigeon in the pelican's beak..... a photograoher happened to be near the bird at the time. 

It's not nice - its horrible, but the report said that a lot of children on their holidays were crying so not everybody was laughing.....

Also the pelicans, and there are 5 of them in this park, are free to walk the park, are fed 12lb of fish every day so they are not hungry but I guess he felt like a change. 

My mother about two years ago in the same park saw a pelican eating a duck which totally freaked her out and I have heard of the pelicans eating pigeons before - I think its just that this time someone took a picture.

I would have intervened somehow if I could but most people I guess are scared - pelicans are big birds - some of us just forget about the danger or possible injury and just go for the rescue.

A sad story but I think not uncommon. 

Tania x


----------



## Nogeekspls (Feb 20, 2006)

I would never bring myself to watch the video.

Seeing the photo was horrible enough.

They could have dragged me off in handcuffs or maced me but I would have done whatever I could to help that poor poor bird.

Having recently seen the look on the face of one of my pigeons just as a hawk was about to kill him and me being able to get there in time......

I feel very lucky to be on this board with so many wonderful compassionate people.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

I'm with Victor I can't click on it and watch the video. I can't understand how humans get a thrill out of watching something like that, their very sick in the head. I know if I was there I would of tried to help the poor pigeon.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

This completly broke and sadened my heart today, 

I could not eat almost anything at all, I could barly spare a smile.

Just to think again what happned to this pigeon makes me cold, I could never just laugh and watch a un-prepared for event like this, with all my might I would have done anything to save that pigeons life ANYTHING! even if I got in trouble.

How can people be so cold hearted..what is with this crewl world? is there no love for all living things anymore...I feel like there is more hate than good.

I just want to so badly go into that past day and stop that pelican from eating that poor helpless pigeon, this was not normal. Both birds in this situation are hurt, the pelican could get sick from the pigeons feathers, the pigeon just died a horrible and gross death.

The thing that makes this even worse...the people laughed they freaking laughed at somthing like this well Im telling you..one day when they leave this earth they will be judged even for the kindness of nature Im sure.

Bless that little pigeon, may it fly free over the rainbow and god please deal with that pelican and teach it not to eat pigeons because I know this is wrong, it's just not normal for a bird to do this in the wild.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

itr is very sad about the pigeon 

but worse about how no one did nothing

the wosrt thing was probably how people just stood there laughing, not caring about the suffering pigeon and how the pelican could die from eating it


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

I could hardly believe what I was reading! When I saw the picture of that sweet little pigeon, my heart hurt.

Because I don't have a computer (WEB-TV), I can't view videos. Even if I could, I wouldn't want to see the last moments of that poor little pigeon's life.

Some people stink on ice! Thinking of those b______s standing around, some laughing, makes me sick.

I feel terrible & wish I could have saved him.

Phyll


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Poor pigeon!  If I was there, I would have ran up to the pelican and SERIOUSLY, I would have even kicked it so it would spit that pigeon out. I mean, a kick won't kill a pelican, but it would kill a pigeon by swallowing it.

I refuse to watch the video.

I have too much love for living creatures, especially birds, to watch that.
And when I see those eyes, those eyes like the little eyes of my babies, who look at me sweetly when I sing to them every night before bed time, I just....I can't.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm not even going to watch it....sounds just horrible.  It does give us hope though when you see the reactions of everyone on here, and we can't be the only people that feel this way about animals and pigeons, especially. It's very unfortunate that no one like us were there to help. Many of those people may have thought it was nature taking it's course, but it sounds like there were some malicious people in the crowd who got off on it, and for them I have only one word........KARMA.


----------



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

I am sorry but I fail to see what the big deal is with this video? Hundreds even thousand of pigeons get eaten every day by all different types of animals. It is sad that people would get a thrill out of this and laugh. But I my-self would have not done anything to stop the pelican from it's meal. In my city I've seen seagulls eat young pigeons many times. Animals are animals. Can't judge one pelican for eating a pigeon. There are countries where people have pigeon for dinner...


----------

